# inboard jet boats



## montanaman (Feb 27, 2010)

why does it seem that there are not many inboard jet boats east of the rockies
out board jets get such bad fuel burn rate that it seems i would see more of the small [ 14-17' ] inboard jets
we get a few calls about what we build but have only sent as far east as mich.
a small light inboard jet can run extreme skinny water with some real good fuel burn rates
we have one 143hp that got a fuel burn rate of less then 2 gph after a good 9.3 hours on the gps
just that i would ask


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm not sure why either, maybe because of the lack of information...or how to find the info? Are those the only style boats you guys make? What is the name of the company?


----------



## montanaman (Mar 1, 2010)

most of the inboard jets we do are made to order
we have made some c/c also but very few
i think the weather plays into that
we run in colder spring and fall weather
till it starts to ice over
here is some more info https://www.jetboatsofmontana.com


----------



## jetboater (Mar 2, 2010)

i think that the primary reason that we dont see the inboard jet here is because there arent any dealers.....folks tend to buy what is convenient.....i also think that price has something to do with it as well. if people here are going to spend 20 to 30 grand on a boat it is most likely gonna be a lake boat...bass boat etc...i live in East Tennessee, we have tons of lakes here. i have two outboard jets and i love them both.....i spend zero time on the lake.....but i would love to have on of your boats... i am not sure the cost to benefit ratio pans out however.....i say that but if i am ever in the market for a new boat i am definately going to look at that inboard jet such as yours......but cost is a major concern.....


----------



## montanaman (Mar 2, 2010)

i understand that cost always plays into the buying of anything
but when you look at the pros and cons of inboard to outboard
it can offset the cost in the long run by alot
not sure what you guys are paying for a jon boat with an outboard jet
but we have complete boat/trailer combos that start at $28,500
and each year we sell at least 1-2 demos with very low hours for around $20,000
like this inbord jet
specs
1. 143 hp turbo
2. all welded aluminum hull with lifetime warranty
3. 2000 lb.ez loader galvi. trailer
4. 7 1/2" scott jet https://www.scottwaterjet.com
5. lights,bilge,blower,6 way rocker switch panel


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm about to have one. :lol: :lol: 

While I mostly have bigger lakes around here, I do have two smaller rivers that I have been wanting to fish out of something more than a canoe for a while (Etowah mainly - I live right near the dam for Allatoona, and annually, the stripers make a run up from Lake Weiss, and cannot make it any further than the dam). The rivers are too small really for the size boats you pictured, so once I saw Ranchero's Seadoo engine build, I decided I had to have one. Last week I picked up a 1993 Seadoo XP for almost nothing, and plucked the (good condition) Rotax 657 engine out of it over the weekend. Once I save up enough cash for a hull we'll be good to go.


----------



## Riverjet502 (Mar 3, 2010)

Inboard Squirt boat guy here... Fiberglass hull, 502 chevy, dominator pump...Not a fishing boat in the sense...Unless you call fishing for Baha's a sport...lol.lol.. Roosters too you.....


----------



## Riverjet502 (Mar 3, 2010)

Here's some tin can squirt boats....Eagle takes a pounding..Personally have riding in a 15ft sprint with a 350 for power...

https://www.outlaweagle.com/media.htm


----------



## montanaman (Mar 3, 2010)

ya a bit off the mark :roll: 
sprit boats are not that good for hunting or even fishing
i was looking for an answer on why no inboard jets out east for hunting and fishing
we do not build any sprint style of boats for the fact that they do not fit the bill.
would love to see that outlaw with a moose in it lol :shock: 
now that would be a sight.


----------



## Riverjet502 (Mar 3, 2010)

montanaman 
I was just messing with you.. But I do like your center consel...It would be nice if place diverter would make a trimable nozzle for those sport jets.. That would really help with the wetted surface.... Eagle does but tin cans with jets that haul quads, but they do build a mean race boat too...


----------



## montanaman (Mar 3, 2010)

not sure where the sport jet comes into play here.
we have never used a sport jet and i do not think we ever will
we can build a 14' C/C with a scott jet with hyd trim with 110hp-310 hp


----------



## Riverjet502 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not familure with a scott pump. Is that a mixed flow pump then? Or an axle flow pump? Split bowl like a Dominator / American Turbine ?? Shouldered wear ring? You do have trimable nozzle then?.. Is that similar to a place then?? Sorry for all the questions Several people around here run the merc sport jets...You have me curious now..


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2010)

14 footer with 300 horse...wow!


----------



## montanaman (Mar 27, 2010)

here is a short vid of the 3.6L v6 300hp with a scott 812 pump
this is konrad scott running it [ the man who builds the scott jet pumps ]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcuC27fsklE


----------



## gotmuddy (Apr 1, 2010)

montanaman said:


> here is a short vid of the 3.6L v6 300hp with a scott 812 pump
> this is konrad scott running it [ the man who builds the scott jet pumps ]
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcuC27fsklE




That is AAAWWWWEEEESSSOOOOMMMEEEE


----------

